# Millie is home :-)



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

O my goodness my little beauty is home... wow she was fab travelling home, got in let her go outside but she just mooched about, gave her a drink of water and let her have a wander round the front room. She decided to have a wee and then settled down.

She has since been out and had another look round the back garden and another wee, had a few bits of food and has been sleeping since (in her crate).

The whole family are in love with her, she is so adorable.

Pictures to follow x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats Tracey. 
Looking forward to seeing pics x 


Jeanie x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super news xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: Hope the first night goes well and look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

How exciting for you Enjoy and post some pics for us,please.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

congratulations 


:congrats:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .. fab news ... Tracey we need Millie pics please  

I am thrilled for you and of course Millie too .. I know this puppy is going to be sooo loved


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lovely news! So pleased your doggie day has finally arrived 
Cannot wait to see pics!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How lovely for you Tracey, hope she settles for you tonight. Looking forward to pictures.

Sue x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

ahhhh, at last..sounds like you had a lovely day! Can't wait for your pics x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millies first day and night has been very good..... she slept til 5:45 and then i woke to cries, let her outside and she had a wee and a poo. 

Not sure if i should have just put her back in her bed to carry on sleeping but im usually up. Anyway she is whimpering and wanting to chew anything in site lol. Ive taken her back outside to see if she wants to toilet again but nothing. She just wants to chew anything and everything.

Anyway i know its early days but one thing is for sure she is loved so much


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

by the way i left a puppy pad in the crate and she had had a big wee on it when i got up with her, prob would have been up earlier if i hadn't put the puppy pad in.... not sure whether to continue having it in or not... i didn't want it to be a place to wee/poo in.....what do you all think?????


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Tracey, glad its going so well. She sounds adorable. I never put a puppy pad in Lola's crate but I know lots on here did. I guess it's your personal choice. Lola has been dry all night long since we have had apart from two nights when she weed (this happened after vaccination so I think she was off sorts). Some people don't like to leave their puppies without a pad in case they wet their bed. I did a lot of reading on this and felt myself we should go without puppy pads or paper over night, we stuck to our plan and it's worked for the better. I really do think it's personal choice but whatever you decide just stick to your plan and don't go back.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

im not sure what to do about the puppy pad..... she had had a big wee during the night on it and then started crying 5.45.... im not sure what to do for the best. its early days yet and for her first day she already follows me outside into the garden. 

shes been sick this morning when outside.... only had a little bit of her dry food then thru up... hoping its nothing to worry about. x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I used the puppy pads and they were dry after 10 days. The bonus was he didn't cry early in the morning to be let out. He's also in a room where he's not easily heard unless he was yelping, so I didn't want him to get distressed if he couldn't go if he needed to. Definitely worked for me and I really don't think they interfered with toilet training as he seemed to want to stop using them as soon as he could. x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think there is a right or wrong, just what works best for you. I guess either way you do it, she will train eventually. 

We are putting the pad in the crate, she has used it a few times. 

Our rule is that we don't go to her before 5am, and I can't expect her to hold her bladder for that long this young, so I think it would be unfair of me to not let her have a place to pee outside of her bed. If she cries after 5, I'm happy to run to her, but not before. I think she only uses the puppy pad if she is desperate. Last night she didn't cry once, and woke at 6.30, it's getting better by the day in that respect.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I have always had a pad in her crate and she uses it maybe once a week but it works for us, it was what the breeder had been doing so we just continued. Lola was also sick a few times the first few days but I think in her case she had been eating too fast! I'm sure it is just a result of all the changes that are going on. Glad she is doing so well and hope the chewing calms down, bet she would enjoy a nice cold carrot! x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Skyesdog
its funny u should say something about a carrot as I remembered about them from Jojo's website and gave it a try, she liked it. We gave her the kong wubba for puppies and she really liked that 

Just wondering what it is going to be like 2night.... she has just been out for a wee and is now asleep in her crate (10.30) so fingers crossed.

xxxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

well Millie's 2nd night was good too... although at 11pm she started crying when i put her in her crate.... i had a feeling she might need ano wee and we went out and she did one..... had a cuddle then put her to bed... she cried and cried but i ignored (very hard to do as you know). Think she stopped crying after about 20 mins so did fab.... woke up to her cries at 6am so i am really pleased. she followed me outside and had a wee and a poo (big grin) lol

had a mad half hr playing with her, she just wants to chew anything in site and now she is fast asleep again.

I am so in love with her, but i have to go to work today so i am going to miss her but she has my hubby and kids looking after her.

thanks everyone for your help and advice, i absolutely love this forum it has helped me so much.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Millie is doing great, don't you just feel like you are living in a bit of a puppy bubble at the minute!?..I must admit, as much as this is all really wonderful and right now I'd not swap it for the world, I am looking forward to when Coco is just a regular part of the family, you know, just there, no big deal, and part of our lives and fully trained.

I Totally agree, I think having this forum has been an amazing help for us too. I honestly don't know if I could have coped without it! What I love best is, even if a question has been asked 100 times over, there is always someone willing to give their advice, help and support.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

i agree with u puppy bubble for sure.... im so happy tho as hubby was reluctant about getting a dog, but he absolutely loves her. She has brought so much to our home already and has only been here 3 days. i want to shout it from the roof tops how much i am happy and in love with this little bundle of fluff..... how sad am i lol


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well we have just had our 4th night..... put Millie in her crate, blanket over the top and same routine saying bedtime. She cried but only for about 5 minutes (if that), its as if she now knows the routine. Previously shes cried for about 20 mins (ish) which I didn't think was bad really.

It was bedtime about midnight and she woke me with just mild crying about 5.30, came downstairs and she followed me outside and did a wee/poo (took a while for the poo but I made sure we didn't go in until she did. 

Yesterday she had a few accidents in the house, wees and poos but its still early days yet and each day is seeing some progress especially the night crying.

She is an absolute joy and lights up the house.... we are all in love with this little bundle of cheeky fluff. 

thank you to all x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yay!! You have your girl home at last .... Congratulations  
It sounds as if everything's going well and she's settling in nicely with your family. Waiting on some pics!!! 
X


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww it sounds like Millie is settling in nicely. Congratulations xx

We bring our lil one home thurs, I'm really excited but also very scared. Did you feel a bit like this?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

hi molliemoo,
i was excited and nervous about bringing millie home and i think its normal as others on the forum have said its normal. you will be overwhelmed and constantly making sure your puppy is ok, going out for wees etc but the love we have for millie is just priceless, i couldn't imagine my life without her now and we are on day 5!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well pleased to say that the last 2 nights we have had virtually no crying when putting her to bed... she whinges a little but i think she has realised its bedtime... she slept til 6.30am this morning and went straight out and had 2 poo's and a wee. She hadn't wee'd in on her puppy pad either in the crate so overall shes doing well.

During the day is a little hit and miss but expecting this.... we get the odd accidents, although yesterday seemed to be the worse day as she wee'd a lot inside. 

Overall she is doing extremely well.....and we are all pleased and so in love with her.

Its the vets tonight as she is 8 weeks old today.. first jab 

updates later xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well done Millie, what a clever little girl! Lola didn't even notice her 8 week jab, she was too focused on the treat the vet had for her!! Hope it goes well x


----------

